# Natural Sunlight & Plants



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have placed my 10 Gallon Tank in front of my West facing window and have in my tank - Dwarf Sag, Rotala Rotundifolia Green/PINK, Java Fern and Anubias. The Anubias is new which I received from John N. and would like to keep algae free. My Rotala grows incredibly well and fast. The Dwarf Sag I have gotten off to a good start and love to watch it grow. My Java Fern I like very much because they are large enough that I can basically place them where I want and the root structure is heavy enough to stay basically where I put it. 

My question. My Java Fern is the only plant in the tank that has algae on it. It is placed in the back of the tank in the middle and to the right where the afternoon sunlight hits the tank. 

Does natural sunlight cause algae? On some plants? On all plants? 

The Rotala grows no matter what. It even has turned PINK with the high light (CF's) I had in my light fixture. It is on the left side of the tank which does NOT seem to get the direct sunlight. 

Should I move the Java Fern to where the Rotala is and the Rotala to where the Java Fern is? 

By the way, I tried being generous with the fish food and I got a SNAIL EXPLOSION before. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Java fern is not as fast-growing and as nutrient-demanding as other plants. Whatever excess nutrients are in your water column is available for algae. I wouldn't recommend putting your Java fern-only tank in direct sunlight. You can add floating plants such as azolla to filter the sunlight coming in from the top and take up any excess nutrients. You must periodically remove azolla to physically remove the excess nutrients they took up and prevent dead azolla from fouling up the water. Anubias also would be better in indirect or filtered sunlight.

The rotala should grow even redder in direct sunlight. Try swapping locations of your rotala and java fern.

Yes, the excess food caused the snail population explosion. Many snails are opportunistic scavengers. They may turn on your plants if you cut back down on the fishfood so you have to find ways to quickly reduce their numbers.

Here in the tropics where there's plenty of sunlight, I locate my sunlit tanks to face north or east. Water temperature is more critical than light as many aquarium plants grow best and the algae outcompeted when the water temperature doesn't go higher than 26 degrees Centigrade.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> The rotala should grow even redder in direct sunlight. Try swapping locations of your rotala and java fern.


 Thanks. 
The sunlight comes through the back side.



> You can add floating plants such as azolla to filter the sunlight coming in from the top and take up any excess nutrients. You must periodically remove azolla to physically remove the excess nutrients they took up and prevent dead azolla from fouling up the water.


In Upstate New York, the variety of aquatic plants is very limited and the prices for such small quantities ridiculous in my opinion.

Where do you guys get access to such a wide variety of aquatic plants? I am jealous.


----------



## yoyo22 (Apr 10, 2006)

[\QUOTE]Where do you guys get access to such a wide variety of aquatic plants? I am jealous.[/QUOTE]

Try online stores. I find aquabotanic.com is a great place to get plants from (the owner there used to host the el-naturel forum).


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Would that be Robert? I looked on his website and very much liked the information he had for beginner's especially the information on cation exchange capacity. 
Is he or his packages expensive? Or is it the shipping that is seemed to increase the cost so much? (If I am remembering the correct vendor.)


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I live in the Philippines. Since it's warm and sunny here, it's relatively easy to grow many aquarium plants. It was my impression people in the US have greater access to more and newer varieties of aquarium plants since there are many online vendors catering to the US. Frankly, I'm shocked at the prices plants there command, especially the ultra-rare ones. Over here, they can cost as low as less than 1/10 of the price there. But I have to admit, I'm jealous of the newer varieties already available there for which I'd have to wait for quite a long time before a fellow hobbyist here manages to get one and propagate it for the rest of us.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

The aquariums I have seen posted by members from the Phillipines are just the most beautiful I have ever seen. 

I am enjoying how much easier it is to enjoy this hobby in the warmer season here in the typically cold northeast. And I just like to stick with plants that for the most part do well in my tanks. But eventually it is fun to try something new.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Jimbo205 said:


> My question. My Java Fern is the only plant in the tank that has algae on it. It is placed in the back of the tank in the middle and to the right where the afternoon sunlight hits the tank.
> 
> Does natural sunlight cause algae? On some plants? On all plants?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Java fern is a submerged shade plant. It can grow in 500 LUX. Sunlight is 20,000 to 100,000 LUX. It's overkill for this plant.


I have Barron's 'Plants for Your Aquarium' and so much information I have read in books has been put into question from things that I have read on APC that I have almost given up on them. Is that book similar to Barron's? Now I can move my Java Ferns where they can thrive. Thank you. I never would have found out that information on the lux. 
You should see the Betta Bowl I have with the Betta's Java Fern. Never do anything more than feed him his Betta Food. He is happy and his Java Fern is BRIGHT GREEN with no algae at all! And the empty Betta Bowl next to him with the Rotala in it, is also growing very well just on light in the room. And from the look of the roots sprouting out from it, the Rotala is very happy. 
This hobby is not simple, but it is rewarding when the plants are healthy!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Lux is a topic that is not discussed in Barron's Book. Very helpful. Your comment has driven me back to the book. Some parts are helpful, some.... well. 

I did order your book online and found the link above very easy to use and helpful. I look forward to re reading it. 

In the meantime, if I have Anubias, Dwarf Sagittaria and Rotala; the Anubias will be okay in this tank by the West facing window correct? 

I can adjust the blinds that are in my window to shut if I need to in the mornings until I get home. More baby steps in the direction of the long term goal of a Natural Planted Tank.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

The very cheapest way to find plants is to locate a local aquarium club.


----------

